# Italy Permanent Residency / Green card related query



## mohitrahuja

Hi Mates,

I have a wiered query:confused2:, from worth of mouths in my country, i heard that Italy has opened its immigation for permenent residency for skilled worker something like that.... and it allow only first cum first serve 1000 applicants, and this type of visa open last month and after 4 years and it will close soon. 

Frankly, i tried lot in google but can't find any info, maybe due to information is in Italian language?? and even i can't able to find italy immigration website...pls. provide link if you have....

So mate, do you have any info related to my above question, please through some light on it, i really appreciate:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks

:ranger:


----------

